# Freddy vs Jason



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2003)

Astonishing - apparently there's a film release in the works for August 15th - Nightmare on Elm Street versus Friday 13th >> aka "Freddy vs Jason".

Seriously:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/freddy_vs_jason/


----------



## nightwalker (May 22, 2003)

That is very silly. I won't even look at the trailer. Both sets of films were silly. Not horror,,,,,tragi-comedy.


----------



## nemesis (May 27, 2003)

Talk about bleeding two dead stones.


----------



## Roland Deschain (May 30, 2003)

I've seen the preview.  Although it is going to be terrible the special effects looked ok and you know it's going to be so bad that it ends up being good.  So unbelievably horrible that every second is as funny as the funniest comedy...I love crap horror movies.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 30, 2003)

Call me a snob, but I've simply never gotten into the concept of enjoying a film for being bad. :s Maybe somewhere along the way I lost my sense of humour...


----------



## Roland Deschain (May 30, 2003)

I'm afraid you have.  Perhaps you can find it once again some day.


----------



## Lee (Jun 1, 2003)

I love films that are so crap its funny... lol


----------



## FutureXec (Jun 1, 2003)

I saw the trailor for a couple of weeks ago...

Should be interesting what the actual plot is...

I'll see it...only because I used to be obsessed with horror movies when I was a lot younger and I used to always watch these with friends...


----------



## nemesis (Jun 7, 2003)

Plot?


----------

